# Erfahrung Poison Graphene 29 Zoll



## Deleted 54516 (21. August 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

bin auf meiner Suche nach nem leichten XC Bike auf den Poison Graphene Rahmen gestoßen.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Teil ?

Welche Größe

bin 1,86 mit 87er SL, ich denke mal der 53er müsste es sein 

danke vorab


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. August 2019)

Schau Dir mal den Radon Jealous an. Der ist leichter und günstiger. Den gibt's allerdings nur noch in 18" und 22".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (22. August 2019)

Danke
Aber das nützt mir nix, da 18 zu klein und 22 zu gross!
Außerdem hatte ich ja im Poison Forum nach nem Poison Rahmen gefragt und nicht nach nem Radon


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. August 2019)

Von dem Poison-Rahmen halte ich ehrlich nicht viel, weswegen ich den Radon genannt habe. Ich habe nix gegen Poison (habe schon ein ganze Menge Räder bzw. Rahmen von denen gekauft), aber der Carbonrahmen ist vom Layout und Gewicht nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (22. August 2019)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Von dem Poison-Rahmen halte ich ehrlich nicht viel, weswegen ich den Radon genannt habe. Ich habe nix gegen Poison (habe schon ein ganze Menge Räder bzw. Rahmen von denen gekauft), aber der Carbonrahmen ist vom Layout und Gewicht nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit.


Von den Maßen , kommt er ungefähr an ein Cube in 21 Zoll ran.
100 Gramm hin oder her, machen mir jetzt net wirklich was aus, da ne Starrgabel reinkommt, spar ich da ja ordentlich was.
Mir gehts eher um die Qualität etc.

danke dir 

Bevor ich bei Canyon 1700,-- für nen Carbon Rahmen abdrücke...


----------



## Vicious6circle (3. August 2020)

@RacingRalfi  Wurde es ein Graphene und wenn ja, wie ist der Eindruck? Denke gerade selber darüber nach mir eines zum Graveln aufzubauen.

Mfg


----------

